# HR34 vs. HR24



## dshinnick (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm interested in the opinions of those of you who have experience with both systems. 

I understand the technical differences; I'm more interested in the user impressions. How's the UI feel? Responsive? Any differences between the two? If I sat you down in front of one and didn't tell you, could you identify the type? Are you glad you made the swap?

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

For right now, if the 24 has the HD GUI the difference is immediately seen. That's temporary though.

I think over all, until you see things like more than shows recording at once, more than 50 shows listed or PIP, it'd not be really obvious.

This is assuming we can't see the box itself.


----------



## phoneman06 (Feb 20, 2005)

Here is a couple of good fourms to compare them with.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197609

http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/DVR FAQ.pdf


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have both. When they were both running the SD GUI, they were comparable in speed most of the time. The HR34 seemed a little pokey when recording 5 things and serving 2 MRV streams. But then again an HR24 can't do that at all.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I have both. When they were both running the SD GUI, they were comparable in speed most of the time. *The HR34 seemed a little pokey when recording 5 things and serving 2 MRV streams.* But then again an HR24 can't do that at all.


Is that maxed out or can the 34 do even more? I haven't been following the threads about the 34s because I don't see how they would improve my system.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Max 5 tuners in use either recording or serving Live TV to HR34 or RVU clients
Max 3 MRV streams concurrent.

You're right, you're not an ideal candidate for an HR34. It's a great device for someone who wants to consolidate to fewer boxes.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Max 5 tuners in use either recording or serving Live TV to HR34 or RVU clients
> Max 3 MRV streams concurrent.
> 
> *You're right, you're not an ideal candidate for an HR34.* It's a great device for someone who wants to consolidate to fewer boxes.


Always feel kind of "left out" when things like this happen. 

Rich


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The 24 has the serious RF remote problem: Many users, certainly not all, including myself have severe input problems with the unit on RF. Some kind of RF interference issues or something, nobody knows the answer. IR and iPad remote works fine.

This issue has not surfaced with other units to date.


----------

